# النوافذ الألومنيوم



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

النوافذ الألومنيوم

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ -	النوافذ الألومنيوم حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم .

1/2	المراجع
أ – saso الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
saso 79 منتجات الالومنيوم وسبائك الالومنيوم للتطبيقات المعمارية جزء 1 الالواح والشرائط والقطاعات الانشائية 
saso 80 طرق اختبارات لمنتجات الالومنيوم والسبائك الالومنيوم لاغراض المباني جزء 1 الالواح والشرائط والقضبان والقطاعات الانشائية
saso 1032 طرق اختبار النوافذ والابواب الالومنيوم 
saso 1033 النوافذ الالومنيوم 

ب – aama الجمعية الأمريكية للصانع المعماري 
aama 101.0 النوافذ والأبواب الزجاجية المنزلقة الألومنيوم 
aama 603.8 طبقة صبغة عضوية على الألومنيوم المشكل بالبثق 
aama 605.2 طبقة عضوية عالية الأداء على الألومنيوم المشكل بالبثق والألواح المعمارية 
aama 606.1 تشطيب أنودى ملون للألومنيوم المعماري
aama 607.1 تشطيب أنودى شفاف للألومنيوم المعماري 
aama 701.2 مواصفات الشرائح المقاومة للعوامل الجوية
ج - aa	جمعية الألومنيوم
نظام جمعية الألومنيوم لتحديد تشطيبات الألومنيوم 
د - ansi	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
a134.1 مواصفات نوافذ الألومنيوم 
هـ- astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm 136 مقاومة التبقع للطبقات الانودية على الألومنيوم 
astm 137 أوزان الطبقات على الألومنيوم المطلى انوديا
astm b209 شرائح وألواح الألومنيوم وسبائك الألومنيوم 
astm b211 قضبان وأسياخ وأسلاك الألومنيوم وسبيكة الألومنيوم 
astm b221 قضبان وأسياخ وأسلاك وأشكال والقطاعات المفرغة المشكلة بالبثق من سبيكة الألومنيوم 
astm 244 سماكة الطبقات الانودية على الألومنيوم بجهاز التيارات الدوامية
astm d2287 مواصفات بوليمر كلورايد الفينيل وأفاريز الكوبوليمر والمركبات المشكلة بالبثق الغير صلبة 
astm d3656 ستائر وشبكات الوقاية من الحشرات من قماش منسوج من خيط ألياف زجاجية المغلفة بطبقة فينيل
astm e283 معدل تسرب الهواء من خلال النوافذ الخارجية وستائر الحوائط والأبواب 
astm e330 الأداء الإنشائي للنوافذ وستائر الحوائط والأبواب الخارجية تحت تأثير حمل الرياح 
astm e331 نفاذ الماء من النوافذ وستائر الحوائط والأبواب الخارجية بضغط ثابت بأحمال مختلفة
astm e547 نفاذ الماء من النوافذ وستائر الحوائط والأبواب الخارجية بدورة ضغط هواء ثابت بأحمال مختلفة
astm f 468 مسامير حديد غير ثنائى التكافؤ ومسامير برأس سداسى والدسر للاستخدام العام
و – din المعهد الألماني للمقاييس
din 4108 العزل الحراري في المباني
din 18055 النوافذ ، قابلية تسرب الهواء للوصلات والأحكام ضد الماء والانفعال الميكانيكي
ز-aws الجمعية الأمريكية للحام
1 - d1 لائحة اللحام الإنشائي – الصلب
2 - d1 لائحة اللحام الإنشائي - ألومنيوم


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات 
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقدم مواصفات الصانع والتفاصيل القياسية وتوصيات التركيب لمكونات النوافذ الألومنيوم المطلوبة للمشروع شاملة البيانات المؤكدة أن المنتج قد سبق اختباره ومطابقته لمتطلبات الأداء .
ب -	الشهادات : تقدم شهادة مصدقة من مهندس إنشائي مسجل تفيد بأن الأنظمة شاملة الزجاج تتحمل احمال الرياح المحددة .
ج -	العينات : تقدم عينات لكل نوع ولون من تشطيب الألومنيوم على قطاع بطول 300 مم للقطاعات المبثوقة و المشكلة .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ -	تورد النوافذ الألومنيوم الى موقع المشروع فى عبواتها أو حاوياتها وببطاقات التعريف التى تحمل اسم الصانع والاسم التجارى والمحتويات . تخزن مواد النوافذ الألومنيوم فى مخزن جاف محكم ضد الطقس وتحمى من التلف الناتج عن المناولة والمناخ وعمليات الانشاء قبل واثناء وبعد التركيب . 

1/5	الضمان 
أ -	تقدم عدد (2) نسخة من الضمان الكتابى الموقع من الصانع والقائم بالتركيب والمقاول بالموافقة على استبدال وحدات النوافذ الألومنيوم ذات المواد أو المصنعية المعيبة خلال فترة سنتين من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/6	ضمان الجودة 
أ -	المقاييس : يتم الالتزام بالاشتراطات المطبقة " بكتيب المواصفات الإرشادية لستائر الحوائط والنوافذ وواجهات المخازن والمداخل من AA MA ".
ب -	عام : تورد وحدات نوافذ ألومنيوم مطابقة لمتطلبات الأداء المحددة باختبار أنظمة مخزون الصانع طبقا لما توضحه طرق الاختبار المحددة. ويكون نوع النوافذ طبقا لما هو موضح بالرسومات 
ج -	الاختبار : يتم اختبار كل نوع ومقاس وحدة نافذة مطلوبة لدى معمل اختبار مستقل مقبول أو هيئة اختبار معتمدة من المهندس طبقا لمقاييس ASTM E330 للأداء الانشائى وASTM E283 لتسرب الهواء و ASTM E331 و ASTM E547 لنفاذ الماء . تقدم نتائج الاختبارات المصدقة . تكون مقاسات وحدات الاختبار لتسرب الهواء ومقاومة الماء والأداء الإنشائي طبقا لمتطلبات المواصفات الارشادية لـGS – 001 AAMA - جدول A . تكون الوحدات المختبرة كاملة التجميع ومركب زجاجها ومصنعة طبقا للمتطلبات المحددة . يتم إجراء الاختبارات على الوحدات بحيث يكون هيكل النافذة وفتحات التهوية مغلقة ومقفلة . تكون المواد والمصنعية المستخدمة فى وحدات الاختبار مطابقة لتلك المقترحة للمشروع . محظور استخدام قياسات أو تقنيات غير ممثلة للوحدات الفعلية .
د-	متطلبات التصميم : يجب مطابقة متطلبات الاداء الانشائى وتسرب الهواء ونفاذ الماء المحددة بمقاييسAAMA 101 لنوع ودرجة اداء الزجاج لوحدات النوافذ المطلوبة . 
1-	بالإضافة إلى مقاييس تصميم AAMA فان اجزاء المكونات وتجميعات النوافذ المتكاملة يجب أن تصمم وتصنع وتركب لتحمل ضغط تصميم بحد أدنى 98كجم/م2 لأحمال الرياح العادية على الجدران سواء للداخل أو الخارج .
2-	ترخيم الحمل المنتظم : ترخيم عناصر الألومنيوم المزججة يجب ألا تزيد عن 1/175 من البحر (span) عند حمل التصميم المحدد وذلك عند اختبارها طبقا لمقاييس ASTM E330 عند فرق ضغط هواء ثابت لا يقل عن 98 كجم/م2 وهى مغلقة ومقفلة ويطبق الضغط أولا على جانب واحد من الوحدة وبعد ذلك على جانب آخر .
3- معدل تسرب الهواء للنوافذ الألومنيوم يجب أن لا يزيد عن 0.3 قدم3/دقيقة لكل قدم من وصلة الاطار المختبرة عند اختبار ضغط للداخل بمقدار 30 كجم/م2 عند الاختبار طبقا لمقاييس ASTM E283 .
4- نفاذ الماء : يجب أن لا يكون هناك تسرب ماء - حسب ما هو محدد فيASTM E331 - عند الاختبار طبقا لمقاييس ASTM E331 عند اختبار ضغط للداخل بمقدار 39 كجم/م2 .
5-	مقاومة الدخول بالقوة : تورد وحدات نوافذ بمستوى اداء 10 عند اختبارها طبقا لمقاييس ASTM F588 
هـ- مؤهلات الصانع والقائم بالتركيب : يكون الصانع والقائم بالتركيب من ذوى الخبرة لمدة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات خبرة فى أعمال التصنيع والتركيب لنوافذ ألومنيوم مماثلة في التصميم والتشطيب لتلك المطلوبة للمشروع ونتائج إنشاء مسجلة بخدمات أداء ناجحة . يخضع الصانع والقائم بالتركيب لاعتماد المهندس .
و-	مسئولية المصدر الواحد : يتم توريد وحدات النوافذ الألومنيوم من مصدر واحد ومصنعة لدى صانع واحد .
ز -	المقاس على الطبيعة : يتم مراجعة فتحات النوافذ الفعلية بواسطة مقاسات دقيقة بالموقع قبل التصنيع . يتم ايضاح المقاسات المسجلة على رسومات الورشة التنفيذية النهائية . ينسق بين جدول التصنيع وأعمال تقدم الإنشاء لتفادى التأخير .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات 
2/1	المواد والملحقات 
أ - عام
1- تورد نوافذ الصانع القياسية كاملة بعناصرها والخردوات وشرائح عزل العوامل الجوية والزجاج وخرزات الزجاج وكتل الضبط وأسافين الزجاج .
2- النوافذ الخارجية والمنزلقات تزود بأقفال محكمة ويكون للمنزلقات مجرى حديد غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) على شكل V على مسار الانزلاق وبكرة نايلون.
3- القطاعات الخارجية المتحركة للنوافذ المنزلقة يكون لها شبك ألومنيوم مانع للحشرات .
ب - عناصر الألومنيوم
1- القضبان والأسياخ والقطاعات المفرغة المشكلة بالبثق : من سبيكة ألومنيوم 063-T6 مطابقة لمقاييس ASTM B221 .
2-	الشرائح والألواح : سبيكة 5005-H14 مطابقة لمقاييسASTM B209 
3-	إطارات النوافذ وإطارات الزجاج تكون من الأنظمة القياسية للصانع من قطاعات مصنعة من شرائح الألومنيوم ذات سماكة لا تقل عن 3 مم سمك .
ج -	المثبتات : من الألومنيوم أو صلب غير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) غير مغناطيسى أو من مادة غير قابلة للصدأ متوافقة مع مكونات الألومنيوم ومضمونة من الصانع .
1-	لا تستخدم مثبتات ظاهرة إلا حيثما لا يمكن تجنب ذلك لتركيب الخردوات ويجب توافق وتجانس التشطيب للمعدن الملاصق.
2-	تورد مسامير ملولبة مسطحة الرأس للمثبتات الظاهرة .
د -	الدعائم والتقوية : حيثما يكون ملائم تكون من منتجات الصانع القياسية من الومنيوم عالى المقاومة أو بخلاف ذلك تكون من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) الغير مغناطيسى أو المجلفن بالغمس الساخن المطابق لمقاييس ASTM A386 . 
هـ-	مولجات الخرسانة / المبانى : حديد زهر أو حديد مطاوع أو من الصلب المجلفن بالغمس الساخن طبقا لمقاييس ASTM A 386 .
و -	الطبقات البيتومينية : طبقة مرنه اسفلتية توضع على البارد مطابقة لمقاييس SSPC-Paint12 مركبة لتعطى سمك 0.50 مم لكل طبقة .
ز -	موانع التسرب : تعزل الاطارات الألومنيوم باستخدام مانع تسرب طبقا لمتطلبات القسم 900 07 - المواد المانعة للتسرب وبلون متجانس مع قطاعات الألومنيوم .
ح-	الزجاج : مطابقا للقسم 800 08 - الزجاج . نوع الزجاج يكون حسب الموضح بالرسومات. 
ط -	شرائح عزل العوامل الجوية : للمنزلقات الأفقية أو وحدات النوافذ المزدوجة يتم توريد شرائح مضادة للطقس من النوع المنزلق من البولى بروبلين أو النايلون والياف دعم مشبع بالراتينجات وشريحة دعم ألومنيوم طبقا لمقاييس AAMA 701-2 . للانواع الأخرى من النوافذ يتم توريد شرائح من النوع الانضغاطى أو شرائح تمدد مشكلة قابلة للانضغاط منEPDM أو أطواق حشوة مانعة نيوبرين طبقا لمقاييس ASTM C509 .
ى -	أطواق حشوة تثبيت الزجاج : اطواق حشوة الفينيل القياسية للصانع لتثبيت الزجاج .
ك -	الخردوات : توريد خردوات الصانع القياسية المصنعة من الألومنيوم أو الصلب غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel) المتوافق مع الألومنيوم وبمتانة كافية لأداء الوظيفة المحددة .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2	التشطيب
䘣-	تكون أسطح الألومنيوم الظاهرة بتشطيب الصانع القياسي بطلاء بودرة الفرن حسب المحدد بالرسومات ووفقا للتالي:
1-	تشطيب طلاء بودرة الفرن : بسمك 60 - 80 ميكرون . يكون اللون حسب اعتماد المهندس.
2/3	التصنيع 
أ - عام : تورد منتجات وملحقات الصانع القياسية والمطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المحددة والتى يمكن اعادة تزجيجها دون فك الاطارات الا اذا كانت المتطلبات تقتضى متطلبات أكثر دقة وتحديدا . يشمل النظام كامل التركيبات وتجميع المكونات وتثبيت وحدات النوافذ واعداد الاطار للتزجيج ما لم يحدد تركيب الزجاج بالمصنع ويتم تصنيع وتركيب النوافذ الألومنيوم بواسطة شركة متخصصة معتمدة بخبرة سابقة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات من الأعمال الناجحة بمشاريع مكتملة .
ب -	المقاسات والقطاعات الجانبية : المقاسات المطلوبة لوحدات النوافذ ومتطلبات القطاعات موضحة بالرسومات والتفاصيل الموضحة قائمة على تفاصيل معيارية لصانع أو أكثر ويمكن أن تقبل تفاصيل مشابهة لصناع آخرين بشرط أن تطابق متطلبات المقاسات والحد الأدنى والحد الأقصى لمتطلبات القطاعات ومعايير الاداء حسب المحدد والموصف .
ج -	الزجاج السابق التركيب : يتم تركيب الزجاج في المصنع قدر ما أمكن وكان عمليا للتطبيقات المحددة ويجب مطابقة متطلبات القسم 800 08 - الزجاج بالاضافة الى متطلبات ansi / aama 302.9 .
د -	تزود الوحدات بثقوب ومسارات صرف داخلية لصرف ماء التكثيف والأمطار للخارج .
هـ-	الشرائح المانعة للأحوال الجوية : تزود بموانع للأحوال الجوية من النوع الانضغاطي في محيط كل اطار متحرك ما عدا وحدات الاطارات المنزلقة افقيا تزود الاطارات المنزلقة بموانع انزلاقية فى جميع المواضع التى ينزلق عليها الاطار سواء افقيا أو رأسيا بطول إطار الوحدة .
و -	تستخدم قطاعات ألواح تغطية حسب الموضح لتتلاءم مع وحدات النوافذ وتستكمل بالمثبتات للتثبيت والتركيب ويسمح بالتفاوتات المسموح بها للتركيب ويحسب حساب تحركات وحدات النافذة بسبب التمدد الحرارى وترخيم المبنى .


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور خوي

مجهود طيب


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## aymanhamed (16 يناير 2010)

ارجو مقاسات ومقطع الالومنيوم ولكم كل كل الشكر والاحترم زودكم الله من علمة ونفعكم بة والامة الاسلامية


----------



## سراب القاضي (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الموضوع جدا ممتاز والمعلومات مفيدة جدا
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي


----------



## architect one (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## حسن داود (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وارجو ان تعلمنا مما اتاك الله واشكر لك ما قدمت للعلم انا اعمل في مجال الالوميتال في مصر كمنفذ


----------



## مهندس معتمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ حسن داود بارك الله بك ووفقك ونور بصيرتك وأعطاك من العلم ماتريد وشكراً لمرورك .
أخوك architect one .
الأخ مهندس معتمد بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## م.احمدرزق (2 مايو 2016)

ممتاز ...........بارك الله فيك


----------

